# Cherries May Help You Sleep Better



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Cherries May Help You Sleep Better Hopefully the cherry growers and distributor industry won’t publicize this to bring more threats from the FDA upon them, but a pilot study by research scientists showed that tart cherry juice reduced insomnia with older adults. The study was conducted by researchers from two universities at the VA Center [...]

*Read More...*


----------

